# Australian Orchid Council awards to be removed from OrchidWiz ?



## quietaustralian (Oct 25, 2012)

I was talking to an AOC judge recently and he mentioned that Australian Orchid Council awards are to be removed from OrchidWiz. I didn't have time to discuss the details, has anyone heard about this?

Regards, Mick


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 25, 2012)

Nope


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2012)

WOW! that would be a slap in the face!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for nothing AOC!


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 25, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> Thanks for nothing AOC!



I agree....


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2012)

Is AOC not sharing or did Orchidwiz drop AOC!?


----------



## cattmad (Oct 25, 2012)

from what I have heard the AOC is in turmoil, massive internal issues

This does surprise me, but then again what they did to all the state bodies with the new independant judging system was something out of left field too


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2012)

Hope this shakes out well.


----------

